# Growling and biting - 12 weeks



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

I got Sam at 8 weeks and started her with basic commands (sit, lay down, stay). She had some tummy issues (giardia) but had some flagyl and her stools have cleared up. 

She has been biting really hard in the evenings - at all other times she is very sweet and obeys commands. She watches me and mimics what I do or listens to my commands. We use the flirt pole several times a day, we go for walks around the neighbourhood, and she is slowly starting to socialize (this is due to the giardia but is good with people and still trying to figure out other dogs). I make sure she naps when she's tired. 

But in the evening she's a nightmare. She'll try to jump on the couch and I can try saying no or my sound for "no" (tsh), I've tried distracting her and rewarding for good behaviour, tried the scruff thing, the "ouch" yelp, and today my trainer taught me a poke method onto her shoulder. All of these things seem to make her more mad! The poke worked fine at the breeder today but at home she's more assertive and clamped down really hard on my wrist. I ended up taking her outside for a time out which only settles her half the time. She'll come back in calm and then get revved up again. The worst part is I don't think it's playing - it's growling, biting and barking. 

What do I do? My arms are covered in scratches. She seems to get the most upset when she's being reprimanded. 

Thank you!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

LOL!!! Welcome to GSD puppyhood. 

It stinks, it gets better. They bite, they talk back, they bark and may growl. It's what they do. It's annoying. 

Pick a method you are comfortable with and stick to it. Don't do it once and then do something else then do something else. Consistancy and fairness. Don't lose your temper, if you are getting frustrated, crate her. Puppies get over tired. Over tired puppies are brats. 

Think of it like the 3-4 yo human acting out, screaming NO, maybe smacking out with his hands when frustrated, crying and hooting and hollering and stomping. Same thing. Puppies use their teeth. Hopefully a human child won't. 

One thing I found that helped was a long filled with peanut butter. When I was at my wits end, shoved one in his mouth and it gave me 30 minutes if peace. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrelectric (Oct 29, 2013)

I def agree gdscar be consistent they can be hard headed I've got a 4 month old and he get riled up in the evening. be stern now, loving but stern and consistent .. He'll learn and she's much easier to train now .. 
Lots of exercise lots of exercise 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Completely agree with gsdsar! You have a normal puppy. 

When your pup behaves like a terror, there are a few things.... 

1) When was the last time she got a nap in? Even pups will act out when they are tired.
2) How has her exercise been today? Both mental and physical? Remember, mentally wearing them out can work WAY better than physically. Run her through short obedience drill sessions. 10 minutes here, 5 minutes there, etc. Work that brain! 
3) How is your communication with her? Are you being consistent?


----------



## TattooedJadey (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey im new to the GSD forum 

We currently have our 6th german shepherd, He is 5 months at the moment and hes starting to see how far he can push his luck, the past 3 weeks have been terrible with him, he stropped the 'teething' biting but now hes started to properly bite quite hard (he has 90% of his adult teeth already), growl and bark at us. I know how to be the pack leader and to correct him but what I have always done in the past doesnt seem to be working with Archie. Im going to persist with it and see if he just needs some more time and leadership, but any new suggestions would be welcomed!!

The wonds and bite marks will heal  My mum has them all over her arms from Archie, looks like she has been self harming its that bad. I use organic argan oil and aloe vera gel on the marks and they heal much faster.


Jadey & Archie
xo


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you for the replies! I have only had mixed german shepherds before and both were outside dogs growing up. I'm guessing that an inside dog and a purebred with the stubbornness is catching me off guard even though I've wanted one for years! 

She gets a lot of exercise but I increased it today. Not more sessions but harder play sessions for a slightly longer period of time. 

She also got a nap after each play session to wind down and a time out the moment she started to act out. But we have just hit our 6 pm crazy period. The moment she's up from her nap we'll go outside to play and nap time again. 

I use consisted words with her... And I use very simple words or phrases. So I think consistency and perseverance will be my friend. I know she'll outgrow it eventually but sometimes I feel like I'm losing my mind with all the scratches on my arms. Her jaws are much stronger now than when I first got her a month ago so her canines are digging in so much deeper. After I posted last night I get my worst bite yet trying to reprimand her and it drew blood and tears! 

I'm a nurse so I don't think I'm losing my cool - or at least I'm putting her in a time out before I lose all my cool. It's usually on our way to the time out that she does her wits biting. 

Oh gosh, wish me luck! I love her and know it will all be worth it someday! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

Forgive the spelling mistakes, autocorrect on an iPhone  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Yup you have a normal German Shepherd puppy! That's why is such a help when we do our research on getting a certain breed BEFORE deciding on it, so we can be a bit more prepared (like being on this forum  )

Have you seen this sticky yet? ---:> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/188549-puppy-biting-hints-tips-help.html

Good luck, it does get better


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yeah. My puppy got the zoomies around that time of night as well!!!

It is all worth it!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

ubctress said:


> The worst part is I don't think it's playing - it's growling, biting and barking.
> 
> What do I do? My arms are covered in scratches. *She seems to get the most upset when she's being reprimanded. *
> 
> ...


We went through the same. I was convinced our puppy would be ripping pieces of flesh off us soon. But now he is the sweetest teddy bear with the kids especially. 

Just hang in there . What really worked for us is redirecting, and timeouts, but more than anything else he just out grew that in time. He still mouths but gently.


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

I thought I had a pretty good idea of what I was in for with a German shepherd - I've wanted a purebred since my late teens and even did an animal science degree before nursing (the plan was vet school but financially way too much). 

Clicker training is something I am just starting - had to read more up on it first. I've also been doing more and more engagement training which seems to be helping 

I'll admit I'm not so keen on the scruff or finger bite method when she's riled up. This seems to me with her personality (I'm guessing she's a soft German shepherd), that it will make things worse in the future. She gets so riled up she has to go for a time out. 

However last night I did try putting my thumb in her mouth and she settled down for awhile! I don't mind the landsharking but my hands can't get too bad because of my job. 

Keep swimming.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they really do improve and then they lose their minds again and then improve. Its a back and forth kind of thing for a little while. My guy has hit another one of those "I love to be rotten" points so we're working on that. He likes to argue with me and boy does he backtalk but I always win the battle lol.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

KZoppa hit it on the head with both posts, at least from my experience. When a puppy is getting obnoxious with you or your other dogs then you have to decide if they need more exercise or are they going thru the "I'm so tired I'm being a brat" stage. I usually take them out to exercise when they get all riled up and if they want to play then we work out the energy. If they just dash around or lay around then they might be overly tired and then I crate the pup. After crating, if they fall asleep right away, you know they were overly tired. I have a puppy right now and I have to access the situation with him. He makes it pretty easy - If I take him outside and he lies down then he is tired, I usually try to get him to pee then into the crate he goes so he can sleep.


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been trying to suss it out too - I admit I'm not very good at figuring out when she has the zoomies or is overly tired and going all puppy manic. I've realized I can take her outside to play when she's too tired - she doesn't lay down even if she's tired. I'm sure I'll learn the body language so I can figure it out faster. 

Today she had a puppy class (individual but with other dogs at the day care running about), and then a visit to the vet and she is zonked!!! I love it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ubctress said:


> I've been trying to suss it out too - I admit I'm not very good at figuring out when she has the zoomies or is overly tired and going all puppy manic. I've realized I can take her outside to play when she's too tired - she doesn't lay down even if she's tired. I'm sure I'll learn the body language so I can figure it out faster.
> 
> Today she had a puppy class (individual but with other dogs at the day care running about), and then a visit to the vet and she is zonked!!! I love it
> 
> ...


 
I'm still working on figuring out Dax. He's really not easy to read between being a butthead and tired. He's a butthead either way so it makes it tricky. His version of zoomies, at least here, is run laps downstairs. Our downstairs is the perfect racetrack. You'll get there.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

ubctress said:


> I got Sam at 8 weeks and started her with basic commands (sit, lay down, stay). She had some tummy issues (giardia) but had some flagyl and her stools have cleared up.
> 
> She has been biting really hard in the evenings - at all other times she is very sweet and obeys commands. She watches me and mimics what I do or listens to my commands. We use the flirt pole several times a day, we go for walks around the neighbourhood, and she is slowly starting to socialize (this is due to the giardia but is good with people and still trying to figure out other dogs). I make sure she naps when she's tired.
> 
> ...


Hard to believe this little angel is a nightmare she's precious 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Audrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I am so thankful for these forums. Gumba (pronounced Goom-bah! means buddy in Italian, formerly Bruno but the No in the name was a problem, I couldnt stop saying NO!) He is 12 weeks old tomorrow. He is an every other day dog. One day he can, sit, down, roll over, crate command of walking into his crate with verbal cues. He asks to go outside for potty, walks beautiful with the leash, cuddles and looks at me adoringly. The next day..he poops and pees in the house, wont listen, flops around like a fish out of water when given commands, chews on me every chance he gets.does the bucking bronco on the leash...It is the most bizarre thing...today is a good day, he is an angel. Thank God because I am exhausted.


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

She is doing a ton better! She knows her boundaries now and pushes her limit about half the time.... She is definitely a crazy little puppy at times though! She is getting better at doing her zoomies by racing around rather than biting. Her puppy classes and day care are going so well too - still aloof but getting out of her shell more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I love the ear hat phase. It's really funny when people ask why you glued them together.


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

Well Sam is almost at 15 weeks and is testing her boundaries all over again. All of her baby teeth are still in place but I'm wondering if her adult teeth are starting to grow? I thought it started at 4 months and she's a couple weeks shy of that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

I've got an eleven week old and she was the same, biting and nipping and barking when she got told off. I did shout no at first but she didn't listen and it made her worse , also I got fed up shouting and I was worried that she would think that's all I did! So as she behaved like a brat I give her time out in another room away from us so she calmed down. She could see us through the glass door so was not distressed. She calmed down in minutes and went to sleep . Tired children are hard to handle and you cannot reason with them, tired pups seem to be exactly the same ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

It is normal behaviour for puppies to practice prey and fight behaviours with each other, that is how they learn. You have removed them from this environment and they will naturally try to find a substitute and you become the outlet. Do not create conflict with them for normal behaviour, control their environment and provide them an outlet. You should be exploiting their need for you at this age and establishing a trusting relationship now. They don't know why you are yelling at them when they are filling a natural need, they will only pickup that you are upset not knowing why. Poking a pup or any age dog is only a challenge and they can choose to either back down or fight back, a puppy or any self respecting adult will fight back. An strong dog receiving a poke unfairly may respond back in a way that you are unprepared for. Play with other pups should not cease at 8weeks, they need to hone their communication skills and continue learning from each other in a way that only other pups can properly fulfill.


----------

